# I haven't found a room that I like yet



## cyaxares_died

Su cümle dogru mu?

"Begendigim oda artik bulmadim"


----------



## Volcano

_*Henüz beğendim bir oda bulmadım*_


----------



## MetinK

*''Henüz beğendiğim bir oda bulmadım.''*


----------



## littledragon

Henüz beğendiğim bir oda bulmadım.
Henüz hoşuma giden bir oda bulmadım.

Both sentences are OK.


----------



## Volcano

MetinK said:


> *''Henüz beğendiğim bir oda bulamadım.''*



_*Bulmadım*_


----------



## AlpArslan

Bulmadım = I didn't find
Bulamadım = I couldn't find


----------



## Volcano

_*Also bulmadım - I haven't found,like in the title*_


----------



## Revontuli

''bulmadım'' wouldn't sound natural in Turkish. As if you didn't find a room as you like on intention. ''bulamadım'' is much better, though the original sentence doesn't have the modal verb ''couldn't''.


----------

